
The Lightning Network: How to install and (hopefully) make money - ronaldmannak
https://medium.com/coinmonks/the-lightning-network-how-to-install-and-hopefully-make-money-6e3058e3fa7c#abc
======
iamisti
I still don't get it. Is it similar like masternodes or how does it work? Do u
need to put some bitcoins on the node? The article didn't say anything about
the amount it requires to start up

------
dontmakemelol
How long have you been running your node and how much profit have you earned?

